
I Gathered Stories of People Transformed by Fox News - iron0013
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/04/i-gathered-stories-of-people-transformed-by-fox-news.html
======
jimrhods23
There are plenty of people obsessed with left-leaning media like MSNBC that
ruin relationships, because the other person doesn't have the same political
beliefs.

From the people I know, more right-leaning people are still willing to have
relationships with more left-leaning people. With current media
characterization of all Trump-supporters as racist, sub-human, monsters, the
converse isn't really true. Everyone wants an 'open and honest' discussion,
until you hear something that offends you. Then you want that person fired or
ostracized from society.

In many workplaces, you have to hide the fact that you support the current
president of the United States, because of blatant bigotry...from the group
that claims to be the most accepting. Pretty ironic, if you ask me.

